

"You Wouldn't Base64 a Password!" Cryptography Decoded (for Devs) - sarciszewski
https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/08/you-wouldnt-base64-a-password-cryptography-decoded#resubmit

======
sarciszewski
In case anyone didn't catch it, the title is a reference to a meme:

    
    
        You wouldn't DOWNLOAD A CAR!

